# FS: Complete Petstore inc Marineland MARS 6 unit system



## Blackened (Jul 14, 2010)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I am selling six complete sets of mars marineland aquarium fish tank system, 2 sets of Reptile wall Units, 2 sets of Bird Units, 4 sets of complete middle shelving, 4 large rawhide, pet bins, 20.000 dollars worth of merchandise ( dog cat food, access, aquatic media, 20 verious size tanks and toys and much much more. ) estimated value 80.000$ )

WALL MARINELAND UNITS

Each system is a 15 ft long stand alone retail system. It is about 8 ft tall. It has 6 smaller and three large 4ft sections of tanks and a sink/pump/filter cabinet w/timer.


They came out of a petland stores that closed in kelowna the units are fully functional 

they come completely pre-assembled. It has been taken apart in 4 ft sections.

Has multiple compartments for a variety of merchandising options

each system comes with:

Uv sterilizers

florescent lighting with waterproof end-caps and remote ballast

has a high flow magnetic drive pump

has an integrated large capacity sump pump

biological filtration unit and media

it does not need 220.

Available for pickup only unless transportation arrangements are made ahead of time. 

Each system weighs about 2,000 pounds, so the total weight would be 12,000 pounds.


TOTAL PRICE $5000

pick up or freight delivery ok



2508598433


----------



## kirkdgxp (Apr 21, 2010)

Pmed.....either Bill or I will call you ASAP.....


----------



## malibu aka justinking (Apr 26, 2010)

please post pic!


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

You must be new here . you have a thread for this already ...you may want to answer a few questions being asked there. 
heres a quick link to it ....
http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/fres...s-marineland-aquarium-fish-tanks-retail-4026/


----------

